# Poll: Member Since/Joining Date



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Poll: Member Since/Joining Date*​
*So we used to have the joining date below the avatar who wants it back?*


Yes give us back the joining date/member since
3782.22%
No don't care
817.78%


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So we used to have the joining date below the avatar, do you want it back?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Bring dat chit back fo shizzle.....I've been a member since 2004 and I want to be clearly distinguished as superior to the noobs ....

A. who join,

B post verbal diarrhea

C Have gold status within a week

Nuff said innit


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

What about signatures? @SickCurrent yours made me LOL


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

been here since 2009 I want my status back lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If anyone wants to know you just mouseover someone's avatar. I don't want it back personally, I've been a member for much longer than I've been properly training so for me it's actually misleading!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> If anyone wants to know you just mouseover someone's avatar. I don't want it back personally, I've been a member for much longer than I've been properly training so for me it's actually misleading!


That's bad logic mate, people don't associate the join date with years trained, keep it simple. join date = join date.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> That's bad logic mate, people don't associate the join date with years trained, keep it simple. join date = join date.


Plenty of people will though. And if it doesn't mean that, why care what it is? I not bothered if it's there or not to be honest, was just giving my tuppence worth. (Haven't voted as using Tapatalk.)


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stephaniex said:


> What about signatures? @SickCurrent yours made me LOL


What part?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> What part?


Both


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stephaniex said:


> Both


K babe I'll get working on that.......just cos you asked tho


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> K babe I'll get working on that.......just cos you asked tho


Thanks sweetheart


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

:wub:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Joining date back for the win! :thumbup1:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump for the night people


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@Lorian is enough for you?  (plug in! plug in! plug in! :thumb )


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @Lorian is enough for you?  (plug in! plug in! plug in! :thumb )


I generally let polls run for 1 week to ensure everyone has fair opportunity to vote.
Tag me on Wed and I'll sort it.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

The joining date was kind of when I started training properly which is a nice little reminder and it is also a reminder of how much I have changed from being skinny as hell!

It would be good to have it back on show but tbf if you can see it when you hover over the avatars it doesn't make much difference I suppose.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@Lorian it looks like most of the people are happy to have the joining date back, thanks


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Definitely want it back, was good to know.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> So we used to have the joining date below the avatar, do you want it back?


click the username. It's there. Fine where it is.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally I think it's very useful to have/know how long a member has been around for.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, please bring it back.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> click the username. It's there. Fine where it is.


But that takes you to the members profile page and away from the thread you're viewing, which is a ball ache.

This is only if browsing on a tablet or phone of course.

Just how it was before would be nice!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> But that takes you to the members profile page and away from the thread you're viewing, which is a ball ache.
> 
> This is only if browsing on a tablet or phone of course.
> 
> Just how it was before would be nice!


put your curser over someones avatar and the info pops up.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> But that takes you to the members profile page and away from the thread you're viewing, which is a ball ache.
> 
> This is only if browsing on a tablet or phone of course.
> 
> Just how it was before would be nice!


then click back


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mal said:


> put your curser over someones avatar and the info pops up.


That's what I'm saying, I have no curser lol.

My laptop is pretty much redundant and I only browse on either my iPad or iPhone hence no curser.

Dont see why it can't be displayed like it was on the old forum? It wasn't exactly obtrusive...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> That's what I'm saying, I have no curser lol.
> 
> My laptop is pretty much redundant and I only browse on either my iPad or iPhone hence no curser.
> 
> Dont see why it can't be displayed like it was on the old forum? It wasn't exactly obtrusive...


ah ok,,dude ive got a new laptop and I cant even get an avatar or post pics lmfao...Thank god for TM ;-)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Fine where it is.


That's your opinion mate, 

I done a poll and the majority wants it back the way it was. :thumb

Besides, @Lorian said that was not a problem if most of members wanted it back.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> That's your opinion mate,
> 
> I done a poll and the majority wants it back the way it was. :thumb
> 
> Besides, @Lorian said that was not a problem if most of members wanted it back.


you win.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@Lorian so are you gonna make the plug-in?

Thanks.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @Lorian so are you gonna make the plug-in?
> 
> Thanks.


Done, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Done, sorry for the delay.


Good sh!t @Lorian!

Its the simple things that make it feel like home!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good sh!t @Lorian!
> 
> Its the simple things that make it feel like home!


No worries.

Another 20 small changes and it'll be just like the old board :thumb:


----------

